# Kitten concerns



## eme09 (Mar 8, 2014)

My Queen just had a litter of 6 beautiful kitten, we have two runts. The little girl is great and is a little fighter, but I am concerned about the little boy he is just barely trying to fight to get a nipple. He still gives up easily and he is tiny. Also the right side of his face seems a little sunken in like there is no eyeball or cheekbone. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My thinks you may need to help him along with a bottle??....others will chime in I'm sure.... Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

i agree with marcia

another method would be to place him at a nipple and make sure he eats by staying there while he does


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

yup.....thats what i would do...make sure hes getting enough.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's possible he has a cleft palate....you could take him to a vet to see what they say. If he does latch onto a nipple, but then drops it shortly, he may be developing _fading kitten syndrome_, where they will barely latch one, then drop it and nurse very little....then doesn't latch on at all and shows no interest in nursing, and then kitten dies usually within a week or ten days. The momacat usually shows no interest in the kitten even it if crawls away from the other kittens into a corner. Just one of those things that happen.


----------

